# Cocoa beach catches at jetty park



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Here is a recap of some catches at jetty pier park from mar29- April 3

Caught a lot of spanish mackerel some up to 22" or bigger, blues in the 2-3.5 lb size and some nice jacks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Good Job young man !!

no signs yet of the big King Macks ??


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

I didnt see any caught...doesnt mean they werent in there. Last Wed morning the day I caught this jack and other fish, there were alot of bigger fish in the water chasing baitfish at jetty pier out on the end. All the spanish caught that day were at least 22" Not bad. I seen a few very nice flashes at my gotchas and other plugs I was throwing. One was either a huge spanish or nice king. Water was really clear on East wind. Full moon night before, high tide was at 700am and i got out there at 5:30 or 6am. Hope that helps!


----------

